# Man's Best Friend



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Thought this picture of me and Kobi was great enough it needed it's own thread 

I definitely seems to me like the perfect example of a "Man's Best Friend" picture!

I went to the tennis tournament to watch my girlfriend play, and the photographer was there taking pictures for the school. Obviously he saw how adorable Kobi and I were and couldn't pass up the chance for this perfect picture!

I am DEFINITELY getting a print of this!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

hehehe
that is great! ;D


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

This is such an awesome picture! 8) You guys look great!


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

It so looks like a ad for something and I want to buy it...what ever it's selling!

Great picture!


----------



## BrodiVizsla (May 6, 2011)

Love this picture! Kobi's colouring is really similar to Brodi's with his dark stripe down his back, great looking dog he looks in awesome shape!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, that photographer has good instincts... The two of you ARE adorable!! What a terrific photo! Love Kobi's ears, too. The whole photo is nicely composed.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Great pro shot 8)


----------



## charlie2011 (Jul 26, 2011)

Fabulous photo! I think both you and your family will enjoy this for years to come, which is what great photos are all about! Thanks for sharing!


----------

